# 1988 Nissan Sentra Wagon Muffler Hanger/Bracket Setup?



## srx0078 (Oct 16, 2016)

I recently acquired a 1988 Nissan Sentra Wagon. The back end of the exhaust system is hanging onto the car body by a wire wrapped around the tail pipe. Could someone share a picture of how the end of the system is properly attached to the car? This is the source of a rattling noise that could be heard.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a picture of a Sentra exhaust system:


----------

